# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  تشكيلة Huawei P40 Series تحصل على تحديث جديد يُحسن وظائف الكاميرا

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة Huawei اليوم بإصدار تحديث جديد يحمل الإصدار EMUI  10.1.0.1.26 للوحدات الصينية من الهاتفين Huawei P40 و Huawei P40 Pro،  ولكن من المفترض أن يصل هذا التحديث إلى الوحدات العالمية أيضًا في  المستقبل المنظور. هذا التحديث ليس كبيرًا ولكنه يجلب معه بعض التغييرات  الجيدة، ومعظمها مرتبطة بالكاميرا. 
 سيكون أبرزها هو وضع المُشاهدة ” صورة في صورة ” أثناء تخطي التقريب  ×15. يتيح لك هذا الوضع الجديد الحصول على فكرة أفضل عن المكان الذي قمت  بتقريبه في الصورة عن طريق إضافة عدسة الكاميرا الثانوية غير المُقربة.  وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فهذا التحديث يعمل أيضًا على تحسين أداء الكاميرا أثناء  إلتقاط العناصر السريعة الحركة، حيث أصبح الوضوح العام للصور والألوان  أكثر دقة ومماثلاً لما هو موجود في المشهد الواقعي. 
 وبصرف النظر عن ذلك، فهذا التحديث الجديد يجلب معه كذلك مجموعة من  التحسينات التي تهدف لتحسين إتصال WiFi والإشعارات في القائمة المسندلة،  فضلا عن مجموعة من التغييرات الأخرى التي تهم تحسين أداء وإستقرار نظام  التشغيل في الهاتفين Huawei P40 و Huawei P40 Pro. 
 كما سبق وأشرنا، هذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف  الخاص بك، ولكن في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول على هذا  التحديث في المستقبل القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك  يدويا من خلال الذهاب إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك  إلى خيار حول الجهاز ” About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات  النظام ” System Updates “.
 وبطبيعة الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات الإنترنت  المحمولة أو بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما بإستخدام  شبكة WiFi عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن إستنزاف  بيانات الإنترنت المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن تقوم بعمل  نسخ إحتياطي لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات الخاصة بك في  حال ساءت الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث.

----------

